# Have i been swap lifted :(



## feebee (May 24, 2006)

Apologies if this is in the wrong forum.

Arranged a swap on MUA last week, the sender didnt have many tokens but asked if we could send at the same time. As i dont have a great many tokens either i agreed.
We had both arranged to send out the following day, which i did with DC. That was Thursday last.  Didnt hear from her so left it a few days incase she got in touch.
Went to mail her today to ask if she had sent out my end and it says her profile has been suspended or does not exist!
Does this sound dodgy to you guys??


----------



## Shimmer (May 24, 2006)

yup....that sucks. :/


----------



## koolmnbv (May 24, 2006)

I dont know if you have been lifted but it doesnt sound good. Maybe there is the chance they shipped the item before deleteing the account but if she never sent a dc# to you b4 deleting her account you have no way of knowing. Also in either case it is not good for an account to get deleted mid-swap regardless of the reason. I hope you were not s-lifted but this does not sound good to me. But keep up hope and check out swaptawk http://p070.ezboard.com/bswaptawk you can make a post there and you can say the MUA name incase anyone else has swapped w. this person or is in mid swap as well. It helped me once I sent a So Ceylon MSF in exchange for a Shimpagne MSF and it was almost 2months and within 1 week of joining swaptawk someone knew the swappers personal email account I got ahold of her and she sent the shimpagne msf. so swaptawk helped me alot! Just make sure when you join there go to the welcome forum and make a post just say "hi my name is (your name) and my MUA name is (your MUA name)" if you do not do this you will get locked out of swaptawk for 24 hours and it will keep happening everyday (you cant even view or lurk over there) you have to post in the welcome forum asap. Dont do anything else first or you will get shut out. Ok HTH!!! And I truly hope your swap works out!


----------



## martygreene (May 24, 2006)

moved this to chatter for you


----------



## feebee (May 24, 2006)

Thanks a million for your advice ill go register there now!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (May 25, 2006)

If it's the girl with the 10 page thread on swaptawk (probably is) she got me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I sent her my Inventive Eyes quad


----------



## asteffey (May 25, 2006)

that sucks, im going to swaptawk too. 

a specktraette ripped me off.


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_If it's the girl with the 10 page thread on swaptawk (probably is) she got me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sent her my Inventive Eyes quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too!!! I'm out $25 (cash) and a Milani l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm filing charges if I nothing comes by Friday! This is just not my week, I swear!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :crap:


----------



## feebee (May 25, 2006)

SugarAsh yes its the same girl, SChotgurrl very kindly mailed me to let me know she and some others had some trouble with a swapper and turns out it was her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had sent her a full pigment and (full) full coverage foundation... to be honest i feel sorry for anyone who is petty enough to do that...


----------



## MissAlly (May 25, 2006)

That's soooooo effed up.It makes me mad even though it has nothing to do with me.


----------



## feebee (May 25, 2006)

I know.... how petty must someone be to steal MAKE UP?!  

What fecked me off most was all the cr*p in her profile about "respect" and "karma" and how she was swaplifted by somone before.
I stupidly thought she seemed like a nice girl, i'm obviously a very bad judge of character!!


----------



## quandolak (May 25, 2006)

Is there anything people can actually do if they have been swap lifted?..considering the circumstances is it possible to lay charges as most of the transaction lies on trust...

Sorry for being grim i was just wondering cos i noticed on the vogue forums there were alot of similar cases and there are alot of girls being ripped off.

Im so untrustworthy lol... but i hope you get your parcel..maybe its just stuick in the mail...i got something the otherday that was 2 months late lol...


----------



## Janice (May 25, 2006)

You can help keep confirmed swaplifters off of Specktra. 

We do not get involved in the transactions or disputes thereof, but we do remove access to the CB forums for those who are confirmed swaplifters. You can always contact Holstrom4 or I to report these people for removal. Please understand we have to investigate so it might take a full 24-28 hours to process.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (May 25, 2006)

I wish there was something like that on MUA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She promised she'd mail out yesterday and would send me a DC number... but now she won't respond to my mails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I leave for my trip to France on the 29th so I'm so stressed out and I don't know what to do. I feel like crying. 

I hope you ladies all come to swaptawk and if you don't get anything, file for mail fraud.


----------



## velvet (May 26, 2006)

this has happened to me a few times on mua.. made me kinda sour about swapping there


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jun 13, 2006)

And it's been confirmed by like 4 sources...she's now swapping on MUA under BABYBLITZ...watch out!


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 16, 2007)

Okay guys, bringing up this thread again b/c I have a q.
I just got my New Vegas MSF and really, too much for me!! I don't know what to do, I just got freaked out and wanted to jump on the MSF bandwagon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways so I was thinking someone recently posted that Shimpagne is amazing and many ppl sell it for cost since its hard to sell? Well anyways I'm thikning of trying to swap New Vegas for Shimpagne. Thing is I'm worried about this "swap lifting" thing and wanted to ask:

Yes swapping is basically based on trusting the person that they'll send too. Is there a way we could prevent this loss thing? Is it possible to pay cost for the item, then refund it when you get your package (this would go both ways). So yes you'd be out of pocket for a bit but once everything worked itself out you'd refund the cash and your only out of pocket expense would be any service type fees paypal would charge. Also then it looks like you made a sale, so if they didn't send the item, couldn't you have paypal help reimburse you??


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 16, 2007)

Thats a good idea in theory, but what if you send them money first and they run away with your cash? You cant prove they were meant to send you money in return. Unless you put up 2 ebay auctions, there is no guarantee either way.


----------



## ShexyKristin (Oct 16, 2007)

Ouch I hope you get your stuff! That's to bad.


----------

